# Central/NE Kansas



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

There are grays popping up in the Lawrence area. Found first ones 4/15. 1/2" rain last night should really get them going.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Found a dozen nice ones tonight. Seems like they just came up today - even in this cool weather. Had to be the rain last night that got them going.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Found a few in low lying brushy areas yesterday. Temps about right but seems too dry. Think a good rain would really get them going.


----------



## j12goose (Nov 25, 2017)

I checked my honey holes Saturday and all I came up with were 13 smalls. They were starting to dry out too. If it rains a little, and we get the temps, might find a few more, but the grass is starting to get pretty tall.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes, the grass is getting tall - sadly. There are areas where the grass doesn't matter and that's where we will have to focus. I plan to look tomorrow 4/25 and again over the weekend.


----------



## sroomgirl (Mar 13, 2013)

We had a nice Sunday


----------



## j12goose (Nov 25, 2017)

Very nice indeed!!!

I didn't get hardly any rain this week in my area, so I'm probably done shrooming until the chanterelles and the trumpets get going. Fingers crossed we'll have some summer rains!!!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nice mess there Sroomgirl , what part of kansas are you in?


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I’ve been finding tons in the lawrence area. Despite the lack of rain they’re coming up pretty strong. The woods are growing up but I’m still finding mostly whites and some greys. Just started finding yellows today. I think there’s time left- perhaps a week?


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Agree, they are still coming up. Found a bunch of yellows today myself. Bottom land in thick stuff. Ticks are bad!


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Salt said:


> Agree, they are still coming up. Found a bunch of yellows today myself. Bottom land in thick stuff. Ticks are bad!


I just tried permethrin on my clothing for the first time today- worked like a charm. Me and a buddy each pulled 10 pounds today. Great season so far!!


----------



## sroomgirl (Mar 13, 2013)

kb said:


> nice mess there Sroomgirl , what part of kansas are you in?


Near Lawrence. The ticks and poison ivy have brought an end to my hunting this year.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

I still plan to look after the rains forecasted this week. May be one last opportunity to find some in 2019. Hate to give up as the season goes by so quickly each year.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

I concur if your not affraid of tall grass, there will be more..luckily not allergic to poison ivy.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

found this beautiful bunch in some washouts


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice mixed bag of shrooms.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

So who's from Leavenworth in here


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, the woods are a soggy mess right now. Standing water in lots of areas and others are completely flooded. I checked three great spots and found a few in each place. They were bloated with water and covered in dirt- possibly from coming up through the mud or just from rain splatter. On the plus side, I really haven’t found much in the way of yellows this season, so it’s still possible that they start going nuts in the next few days/next week.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Yup, that's pretty accurate lol, didn't search for long.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Not from Leavenworth but have hunted in that area. I'm around Lawrence. I might jump in a couple spots this afternoon and see what it looks like.


----------



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

Do you think they will pop this weekend with all the moisture and the warm temps? What does everyone think.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Yup definitely, my yard hasn't even started to produce yellows yet..


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Somebody in warrensburg, mo found like 2,000 shrooms, I just need enough to spread the family some love, thinking about driving up to northern Missouri, Iowa boarder to hunt.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Border*


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Hope they do pop around here this weekend. We know the moisture is there. Couple days with sun and 70's should do it. Went to a couple local beds last evening and nothing but blooming Mayapples and ticks! I didnt prep like I normally do and didnt stay long. Plan to look harder Sat /Sun.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

found these today in washouts.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow. Nice sized yellow! I didn't get a chance to hunt this weekend but plan to look as soon as I can. Keep hearing all the reports of massive finds in Missouri. Like to see that around here.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Went out tonight to 8 of my favorite beds. Sad to say the ones I found were old and done. Thinking 2019 season over for this part of KS. Maybe a day or two to dry things a bit with some heat might change things. Dont know for sure. If anyone finds more post and let everyone know.


----------



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

Probably 2 weeks away in Leavenworth county!


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

My guess is two weeks from now... I saw the first Mayapple spears coming up on 3/20 and those things popping up usually has to happen first. We have had temps in the 20's last couple nights and that will slow things a bit. Definitely enough moisture in the ground around here. Cant wait!


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Salt said:


> Not from Leavenworth but have hunted in that area. I'm around Lawrence. I might jump in a couple spots this afternoon and see what it looks like.


Good day to you Salt! Have you had any luck this year? I believe we're both from the same area. I'm getting up there in age and my COPD makes it harder each year BUT I ain't no wussy...lol. I just try to plan my trips to the woods a bit more carefully. I am waiting until I'm certain they're being found


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Tamalama said:


> Good day to you Salt! Have you had any luck this year? I believe we're both from the same area. I'm getting up there in age and my COPD makes it harder each year BUT I ain't no wussy...lol. I just try to plan my trips to the woods a bit more carefully. I am waiting until I'm certain they're being found


Good day T. No I haven't found any yet but it is getting close based on the temperature, size of the mayapples and what they are finding in southeast KS. Soil has to be 59 for a few days and we arent there yet in Lawrence. Also haven't seen the purple sweet William flowers yet. That's my sure sign. Any day now...


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Salt said:


> Good day T. No I haven't found any yet but it is getting close based on the temperature, size of the mayapples and what they are finding in southeast KS. Soil has to be 59 for a few days and we arent there yet in Lawrence. Also haven't seen the purple sweet William flowers yet. That's my sure sign. Any day now...


Yes!!! Sweet William for sure. My kid's father ( rest his soul) said that was one of his tells and the fact that it was his fav wild flower makes it morel special (pun intended).


----------



## Iheartmushrooms (Apr 9, 2020)

Has anyone had any luck yet or thoughts on when the season might begin? It looks like another cold front is coming in. I've been out a few times with no luck, I am in the Leavenworth area.


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Iheartmushrooms said:


> Has anyone had any luck yet or thoughts on when the season might begin? It looks like another cold front is coming in. I've been out a few times with no luck, I am in the Leavenworth area.


I'm in Douglas county and they've been finding them around here for about a week. I've also heard of them finding in northern Leavenworth. Get out there my friend! (my daughter and her gf just left the house to go hunt). They found 8 very fresh ones yesterday. I was with them but my eyes don't work like they used to so they were the only "finders"!


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Found it yesterday on old flood planes


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Haven't found anything in the flood plains myself (nor anywhere else for that matter) but wondered if they would produce anything this year. Good to see that something might come up in them. When I find my first ones I'll post.


----------



## Holli Crook (Apr 13, 2020)

Iheartmushrooms said:


> Has anyone had any luck yet or thoughts on when the season might begin? It looks like another cold front is coming in. I've been out a few times with no luck, I am in the Leavenworth area.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

I still think about a week around here I'm in leavenworth. I think the greys are still barely poppin, my opinion


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Found a half free morel about 10 minutes ago, which they say pop before the season I guess, also a nice lookin grey


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Well here it is, almost 2 weeks later, stuck in the house while its pouring down rain and I still haven't found my first Morel for 2020. Don't know what's going on... I have repeatedly checked my best spots that have produced consistently over the years and haven't seen a thing. Along with the old spots I've hunted new hill tops to river bottoms and everything in-between. Killen me. This should be the peak of the season for the area around Lawrence. Has anyone out there figured it out?


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m still mystified. This rain won’t help- there was plenty of moisture in the ground already. I went out yesterday in the Lawrence area and had a decent haul of large greys under one dying tree. Outside of that I was just seeing occasional whites and greys over the course of a few hours. I got a couple dozen and what I was seeing wasn’t very encouraging. However, the woods haven’t grown up much so I’d say we have some time left in the season. This may be a year where they are showing up in all those spots that haven’t produced anything in a long time.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I went out today in the Lawrence area and it was awful. Any spot you can find near a waterway is just traumatized from all the rain and flooding of the last year and the ground is soggy. Some areas have standing water. I even went back to the only place I've done well at, late last week, and it's now under several feet of water! Elms are the only trees that have produced anything for me and it's mostly been 1-2 under one elm and then nothing else in the area, or 10-15 under a dying elm. There's always the chance that things could turn around and who knows? Maybe it'll be amazing in a week. But it's raining again right now and I am hoping we don't get a rainout like the second half of the season last year.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

I went out Tuesday night (4/28) and found a couple in an old fence row I've walked by many a times - on the way to one of my spots. The old spot had nothing in it. The fence row had hedge trees and an elm in it, but the ground cover wasn't the type that typically produces mushrooms. Doesn't make any sense. Went to another good spot last night. Undergrowth coming up fast and the ticks were out bad. Not a single morel... I am going to my best 'high country' spot tomorrow and if there isn't anything there, I will be officially done for 2020. Like others have observed, my low country river bottom areas that got flooded last summer haven't produced a thing this spring. What a crazy and for me, a very frustrating season.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm going to give the rivers another chance next week. I've had several years where I found most of my mushrooms a week into May. I was on a smaller creek area the other day and the undergrowth was coming up- normally that's followed up by a rise in temperatures and the season shuts down. Anything could happen but it's been really disappointing so far.


----------



## hilwalker (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for your observations tickbait and salt. It does seem that areas near the river are much less fruitful than in the past and that flooding does damage. I missed last season, but 2018 I went out several times in the Lawrence area and only found a single large yellow. I thought it may have been due to the area being picked clean. Now I am not so sure, since I've only found two this year. One in my old area (April 21-22) after looking a few times, covering a fair amount of ground, and also checking new spots. The other one (April 26), I found in an area that I know has not been hunted near the Atchison area. I looked all day after finding the first one on a hillside among mostly young elms and didn't see another. Just checked a new river spot today with no flooding and nothing.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I did great with yellows in 2018. Last year, not at all, since the season ended prematurely due to heavy rain. It just swamped everything. Standing water everywhere. I have yet to find a mushroom under a sycamore this season. Anyone else finding them under anything besides elms and ash?


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

I went out last Thursday (4/30) to my favorite high ground spot and found nothing but ticks. Undergrowth was high (to be expected) but conditions really were good and I saw no indication of other hunters. Just can't figure it out. I usually do well under maple trees along creeks and elms in low country. I have found some huge yellows under sycamore trees in the past - especially late in the season - but not this year. Unless I get real motivated between now and Sunday, I'm done till next spring. Who knows, the cool weather forecast this week so late in the season may change something. Good Luck


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Same here- haven’t seen a single one under sycamores or maples. I checked out a maple grove yesterday and it still had that early season look- no undergrowth. But a few feet away, the river bank was covered in weeds. A little further away under the nearby cottonwoods it looked great but the ground was saturated in water. I’m just getting a lot of mixed signals here.


----------



## hilwalker (May 2, 2020)

Just found a dried out one yesterday near a half dead elm. Third time this year I have only found a single one after covering a significant amount of ground.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I went out a couple days ago around Lawrence and it sounds like you did better than me. From what I’ve seen elsewhere they’re showing up in other parts of the state but just not here.


----------



## hilwalker (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, it's strange. Someone in the far northeastern corner of KS told me it's been one of the best seasons.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

May be a bit early but going to check a spot or two this weekend. All this moisture and warm sunshine might get them going.


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Salt said:


> May be a bit early but going to check a spot or two this weekend. All this moisture and warm sunshine might get them going.
> [/QUOTE





Salt said:


> May be a bit early but going to check a spot or two this weekend. All this moisture and warm sunshine might get them going.


Seasons Greetings Salt! Since we are in the same "stomping grounds" I would like to give you a heads up. I've been rock hunting near my shroom spots and the ticks are THICK! I would take your can of DEET along. Surprisingly it was the larger ones. Those little seed ticks are hard to spot!I I'm currently suffering with a migraine or I'd be out there as well.
Best of Luck Today!


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the warning T. Hard to believe them little varmints could live through the cold snap we had a month ago. I haven't been out that much in March but so far I've not seen the first one yet. What rocks are you looking for?


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Salt said:


> May be a bit early but going to check a spot or two this weekend. All this moisture and warm sunshine might get them going.
> [/QUOTE





Tamalama said:


> Seasons Greetings Salt! Since we are in the same "stomping grounds" I would like to give you a heads up. I've been rock hunting near my shroom spots and the ticks are THICK! I would take your can of DEET along. Surprisingly it was the larger ones. Those little seed ticks are hard to spot!I I'm currently suffering with a migraine or I'd be out there as well.
> Best of Luck Today!





Salt said:


> May be a bit early but going to check a spot or two this weekend. All this moisture and warm sunshine might get them going.


Heck yeah right on, time to get these shrooms picked and ate


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Salt said:


> Thanks for the warning T. Hard to believe them little varmints could live through the cold snap we had a month ago. I haven't been out that much in March but so far I've not seen the first one yet. What rocks are you looking for?


If cold weather killed ticks, by now there would be no ticks!


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Salt said:


> May be a bit early but going to check a spot or two this weekend. All this moisture and warm sunshine might get them going.


Went out this morning seems too early in my opinion..I didn't find one till April 7th of last year, we need some sustained warmth in our lives.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Found 7 greys today with my boy plenty warm


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Ticks are bad mmmkay said:


> Found 7 greys today with my boy plenty warm


Congrats on those first finds mmmkay. I also went out Sunday to a couple different spots. Yes it was warm but apparently not warm for a long enough time to make them sprout where I looked. I got a picture from a hunter that picked up a nice mess of grays and two yellows on Sunday in the Gardner area. They are beginning to pop!


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

tickbait said:


> I went out a couple days ago around Lawrence and it sounds like you did better than me. From what I’ve seen elsewhere they’re showing up in other parts of the state but just not here.


Tickbait - You been out this year yet?


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Salt said:


> Congrats on those first finds mmmkay. I also went out Sunday to a couple different spots. Yes it was warm but apparently not warm for a long enough time to make them sprout where I looked. I got a picture from a hunter that picked up a nice mess of grays and two yellows on Sunday in the Gardner area. They are beginning to pop!


Good to know I'm gonna hit it hard this week, and next week.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Well I finally found some. They look so fresh I think they came up today. I have checked this location several times this season so it is possible they popped this morning. Only found them in one spot and I looked carefully all around the area. Neighbor found a batch on Friday 4/16. Again he found his in only one spot in his hunting area. Snow tomorrow - That ought to put them on hold for a few days...






Dead Elm trees cracked the code in both events


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Whats up there salt! I've been i found a nice mess yesterday, prolly 50 or so, some of a them a little on the end of thier life but definately got a chance to spore out.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Ticks are bad mmmkay said:


> Whats up there salt! I've been i found a nice mess yesterday, prolly 50 or so, some of a them a little on the end of thier life but definately got a chance to spore out.


Glad you found some MK! I have had a not so good year so far. I hear about folks finding some around these parts but no so much for me. I went on 4/26 and 4/27 to multiple spots and nothing but ticks. The 4/27 hunt was to one of my best grounds north of us that usually doesn't have a tick problem. Good Lord it was the worst I had ever seen (and I've seen some bad tick places....) I will not go back there this season!! Will continue to check closer places, but its starting to get late. Buddy sent me a picture of some guys hunting on 4/24 that had a load of big yellows in the back of their 4 wheeler bed. What a haul them boys made! I was wishing I knew the general area they hunted so I could try the same areas around here. Tight lipped sons of guns.... Good luck rest of season


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Springtime 2022...!! Time to dust off the hunting gear, break out the tick dope and get ready for the shrooms to start popping. Can't wait. If anyone finds the first ones in NE KS area, please post up. We got 2.4" of rain last night so the moisture content should be good. A bit of warmer WX and sunshine the first part of April should be the last ingredients we need to start off a great season.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

This one's going to be a good one😎


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Good to see yall still kickin' here's my last year final push haul


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Went out today and no sign of them yet, need 50 degree sustained nights and more rain. For about a week I feel like 4/20 will be the day up here. Didnt see fungus of any kind by the way. Im in leavenworth.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

The babies are out bro


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

I just haven't seen sign of them yet. But I do believe it'll be a great year


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

r0ck3m333 said:


> The babies are out bro


You found some already Rock?


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Yeah we found around 30 in Independence on Saturday but they were only about 2 in. They were in a very low spot in the middle of a creek Island. All my other buddies that are in Kansas around Overland Park and Gardner have a little more mature ones. None of my higher spots in the cliffs or the Bluffs have had any yet but the low spots seem to be progressing nicely.


----------



## morelchef (Mar 7, 2013)

Ticks are bad mmmkay said:


> I just haven't seen sign of them yet. But I do believe it'll be a great year


The morel are starting in some micro climates but not to any large degree. Saw some babies yesterday but nothing worth picking really. We are progressing to a good long season as long as things hold together. I have seen way to many strong looking years get killed by the heat, which yesterday scared me with it getting to 82 in my part of KC . Still got a week for good picking imo. I am getting older and don’t get to worked up worrying about getting out early much anymore, they will flush and I will pick, Mother Nature says when. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Are you going to come out with us one day Morelchef? Let's do a Conservation Area


----------



## morelchef (Mar 7, 2013)

r0ck3m333 said:


> Are you going to come out with us one day Morelchef? Let's do a Conservation Area


Sure thing man! Let the morel get rolling and we can get hooked up. I am hunting SWMO this week in some good private land, but next week is hopefully going to be local hunting.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Where is everybody located anyways im in leavenworth.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

South-facing around elms yellows are up and half frees are up


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

Well they are up around these parts without a doubt! The last couple warm nights and light rain sprinkles got them popping. Hunter in Johnson county sent me a picture on 4/21 of 40 grays he found. I went yesterday (4/22) in Douglas and found grays, yellows and a few big yellows. Found them in bottom country and hills. Some of them were around dead trees, others just popped in green vegetation, no rhyme or reason that I could figure. Some of them have been up a couple days, others sprouted yesterday morning. Just plain time to be out and hunting! Watch the ticks folks - They are out -


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Found these today all in same spot..and some too little to pluck.


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Went back out and found these.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Nice 😆


----------



## Ticks are bad mmmkay (Apr 27, 2019)

Whats funny though im sensitive about my mushrooms rock.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

It's a good year 🤣


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

I have been finding them on every hunt I've been on for the last week. Saturday and Sunday (4/30 & 5/1) I found some nice large yellows under Sycamore trees that I haven't seen in a couple years around here. This has turned out to be a very good season and I don't think it is over with yet. Here it is May 3rd and I believe we will still have fresh ones in this area this weekend. Good Luck everyone - Get them while you can because the grass and undergrowth will be getting too thick very quickly.


----------

